# question about RSII wheel caps?



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

picked up a set of these OE Audi RSII from ebay and need to source some caps. 










possibly for this car:










i know, needs lowered, haha. coming soon.

what im hoping is that the center caps are basically the same as RCs, but with the different plate? does anyone know? or, if you have a set, could you look at the back of one and see what various #s make up the assembly?

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audi PN: 4D0 601 165K Z17. MSRP: $85 each. GVWA price: $63.24. Ouch!

Prolly will need to troll ebay, ebay UK and ebay DE.

good luck.


----------



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

ah, well i have the Audi part #, what im trying to find is the actual BBS numbers stamped on the individual pieces. i found some, i think they are:

plate : 09 24 375
center nut : 09 24 383
emblem : 09 24 410

i am fairly sure looking at pictures that the center nut is the same as an RC, short, with the 12-point style. i may have to go ahead and order one single new one to find the #s, lol.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

bmp20bunny said:


> ah, well i have the Audi part #, what im trying to find is the actual BBS numbers stamped on the individual pieces. i found some, i think they are:
> 
> plate : 09 24 375
> center nut : 09 24 383
> ...


My large (screw in center plate) has two numbers: 09 24 437 and V 12/93 along with "BBS" and "Germany".
This number also appears behind the center audi emblem on the center nut.: 09.24.511.




























OBTW, those wheels are as rare as hen's teeth. good find.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

RSII's are the bees knees


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it would look good with just a regular Audi center cap in there. Probably save you some cash too.


----------



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

that helps greatly, sir... thanks!

i thought about the open centers, but it looks a little funky, with the little spade shaped indentions around the center.

the #s i found were from a random RSII cap i saw on ebay, so might not even have been the right plate size anyway, your #s are obviously gonna be the proper ones. thanks again!

just got those OZs back from the refinisher, too. but the BBS's were one of those things on ebay, where you see it and say, "i dont really need those, but they seem cheap...."

i get into more trouble that way.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> My large (screw in center plate) has two numbers: 09 24 437 and V 12/93 along with "BBS" and "Germany".
> This number also appears behind the center audi emblem on the center nut.: 09.24.511.




Could you show us some photos of them on the car?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Could you show us some photos of them on the car?


I don't have them mounted yet, but here's the only pic I have of them on the previous owner's TT.










cheers.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

bmp20bunny said:


> that helps greatly, sir... thanks!
> 
> i thought about the open centers, but it looks a little funky, with the little spade shaped indentions around the center.
> 
> ...


FWIW, our caps screw in to the wheel center. If you look carefully at the center of your wheels, you should see the threads for the wheel centers caps. I don't know if the RCs would fit. Also, if you find some caps, again, look for the threads. Snap-in center caps won't work.


----------



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

right... ive had a couple sets of them, and the RC caps screw in the same way. the 12-point hex appears the same externally, just not positive the thread is the same. ill find out tonight for sure.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

bmp20bunny said:


> right... ive had a couple sets of them, and the RC caps screw in the same way. the 12-point hex appears the same externally, just not positive the thread is the same. ill find out tonight for sure.


If they do, and you have a source for the center nut, let me know. One of my 4 was a bit abused by the PO and it would be nice to have a new center nut. It's not real bad but it's not perfect either.

Edit: I just saw one on ebay, but it is six point not twelve point. Are all RC's six point?


----------



## bmp20bunny (May 8, 2004)

All the RCs I have seen were 12 point. The RS used the 6er. 

And yea, the OE VW caps fit:










Since I have a set of those, I just need to source those plates, methinks. 

I'll see if I have any extra... I sold a full set of them that had been plastidipped by the PO, wish I would have kept them now, lol. On a positive note, you can likely find the VW caps around, use the hex and resell the rest. plus, the VW cap lists for 68-ish, so a little cheaper anyway. They come completely apart easy enought.


----------

